

Ask HN: Any recommendations on VPN providers? - slykat

I work out coffee shops a lot and will be traveling to SE Asia soon so I think I need a VPN service (probably US based to access US services when I travel). Any recommendations for affordable services with an easy setup?
======
blackdogie
There was a post on here yesterday about setting up your own ad hoc system
[https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/blog/dont-get-pwned-on-
publi...](https://www.tinfoilsecurity.com/blog/dont-get-pwned-on-public-wifi-
use-your-own-vpn-tutorial-guide-how-to)

I've also put together a listing of over 90 providers
[http://www.proxy.ie/blog/ultimate-vpn-
list/](http://www.proxy.ie/blog/ultimate-vpn-list/) you should find one there
! Personally I've used Overplay, HideMyAss & IPVanish all to great success.
HideMyAss have an offer until Sunday for $60 for a year's access which is
quite good.

~~~
nofo_cus
How confident are you dealing with companies based in the United States? I've
always been wary of signing up for VPN services with everything going on, and
especially using a method of payment that is able to be tracked back to
oneself. How do we know these sites won't be under similar gag orders we saw
LavaBit be subjected too?

~~~
blackdogie
Are you using a VPN to do something illegal, then that's one thing. If you
want to encrypt your web traffic out of one country and into another then a
VPN is perfect. Being totally anonymous on the internet isn't very easy, a VPN
can help to some extent but it's not the only tool you need to use.

------
dvdand
Witopia works for me and they have several local pops in various countries
around the world.

